# Question about neighbor's bees/water supply



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I just posted this over in the general homesteading questions section - but thought I would also post my question here in case some else had any other suggestions. Here is the situation: for the past several years, my neighbor puts about 25 hives on his land in an area that is less than a mile from where I keep my goats. There is no water sources available in the immediate area since there are no lakes, rivers or even stock dams in that area and he doesn't keep water for them there. The bees use the stock tanks that I fill water in for my goats as their water source. It is at times very hard to deal with all the swarms of bees that come in for water. My main concern with this situation is that my dad and 8 year old son are allergic to bees. My dad is extremely allergic and has had several very close calls. He carries a shot with him at all times. My son has only had 2 reactions - neither one life theatening, so his dr has not given him the carry along shot. We are 30 miles from the hospital. My question is - shouldn't my neighbor be providing a water source for these bees so they aren't using my stock tanks? Second - is there a law or some kind of guidelines that deals with this? The guy is a jerk. When I talked to him about it last year, he did nothing. I just noticed today that he has put the hives in the same area as last year and I know I am going to have problems again. Any other suggestions on how to handle this would be appreciated!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Whenever people in our area have a problem like this they bring it to the town meeting once a month. I don't think they can do anything legally but usually people give the others such a hard time that they make things right. Just an idea....


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

That would be a good idea - but we live in a really rural area and don't really have anything like that. I was hoping that last year by talking to the guy that he would realize that he needed to provide water for them on his land but aparently he didn't think that it was his responsibility to do so - even though they are his bees. The safely issue aside - I get tired of fighting bees every time I go to check on the goats. I would just like him to take responsibility for his animals.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Our area is about as rural as you could get. Our driveway is 12.5 miles long. The ranch is 33,000 acres. We are in nowhere'sville. The only thing in our town is a fire hall, bar and a post office. Have to go to the next town for anything else. There has to be some kind of meeting to run the town, I would think.

Maybe you could try putting up some of the zip lock bags people have been talking about on here? Suppose to scare them away or something.....

Is there an extension office somewhere close? You could maybe talk to them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got to be some kind of goverment in that area. Town ship board, county comissiners, or state goverment. They I am sure are not going to let you live in peace and do what you want with out some type of made up laws so they can get a cut of the taxes they can squeeze out of you.

In the mean time be a good neighbor and place a water source closer to the hives and away from your stock tank. A wash tub filled with gravel then filled with water works and the bees will like it better than your stock tank.

 Al


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's hard to determine what bees are going to prefer. I put water out for mine and they still like my neighbor's pool best of all. I'd rather they didn't go there and drown themselves, or bring back chlorinated water ... but bees will be bees. 

I take him two quarts of honey every year to make things right.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

bajiay said:


> Our area is about as rural as you could get. Our driveway is 12.5 miles long. The ranch is 33,000 acres. We are in nowhere'sville.


Sorry for the thread drift but sounds like you have a nice place. I chased pronghorn a couple of years about two BC (Before Children) up near Cohagen and Ft. Peck.....always been a pipe dream to return although looks like since my brother is moving out to Dillon we'll be hunting for something in that corner when I get back out there.....Beautiful country.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Smart question or not. Do , you live in a rual area? Were your goats there 1st or was his bee's? 
You cant require him to furnish water, its his land, his bee's. And yes I raise bee's


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I, too, would like to know which were in the area first. I read a few things in the op that make me pessimistic.

First, in thirty years of studying bees, I have never heard of an 8 year old being allergic to honey bees.

Secondly, I have never heard of a doctor who didn't prescribe an epi-pen after the first anaphylactic reaction, much less the second.

However, I will give you a couple of suggestions on what to do about the bees, if you will put your location in your profile.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I second the suggestion to put a water source between the bees and the goats. When the bees find the other water, maybe they will start going to it instead of the stock tanks.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

northprairiegir said:


> That would be a good idea - but we live in a really rural area and don't really have anything like that. I was hoping that last year by talking to the guy that he would realize that he needed to provide water for them on his land but aparently he didn't think that it was his responsibility to do so - even though they are his bees. The safely issue aside - I get tired of fighting bees every time I go to check on the goats. I would just like him to take responsibility for his animals.


 have a meeting with the neighbor and maybe he'll explain to you that 1/3 of everything you eat is because there are bees on earth


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

> In the mean time be a good neighbor and place a water source closer to the hives and away from your stock tank. A wash tub filled with gravel then filled with water works and the bees will like it better than your stock tank.


I agree. bees will go where the water is easiest. They don't want to drown, so if you provide a trickling hose where they can get water without drowning, or a tank filled with gravel so they can walk on the gravel while drinking, they will most likely use that over your stock tanks. Yellowjackets loved my yard where the irrigation pipe dripped in the yard. I've finally fixed the drip and now the yellowjackets go somewhere else for water.

And if you want your neighbor to be nice and provide water for them, give him some incentive and offer to buy fresh honey from him. Be a good neighbor to expect a good neighbor. And that does not mean I think you haven't been a good neighbor.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I will try to answer a couple of questions. First - I live by the South Dakota border. We have only been here for 2 years - but I found out by aksing around that last year was the first year the neighbor put bees there. I am thinking it would just be easier to put water closer to the property line like some of you suggested as kind of a deterent to them coming to the stock tanks where I am trying to water my animals. It is just irritating to me that someone can have animals on their land and not provide water for them. I don't know a lot about beekeeping - but I am asuming it should be like any one else who has lilivestock - you have to give them water and provide for their needs. Maybe I am way off - but anyway - that is how I am going to attempt to solve this and hopefully it will work. Even if it reduces the number that we get that would be great.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

northprairiegir said:


> I just posted this over in the general homesteading questions section - but thought I would also post my question here in case some else had any other suggestions. Here is the situation: for the past several years, my neighbor puts about 25 hives on his land in an area that is less than a mile from where I keep my goats. There is no water sources available in the immediate area since there are no lakes, rivers or even stock dams in that area and he doesn't keep water for them there. The bees use the stock tanks that I fill water in for my goats as their water source. It is at times very hard to deal with all the swarms of bees that come in for water. My main concern with this situation is that my dad and 8 year old son are allergic to bees. My dad is extremely allergic and has had several very close calls. He carries a shot with him at all times. My son has only had 2 reactions - neither one life theatening, so his dr has not given him the carry along shot. We are 30 miles from the hospital. My question is - shouldn't my neighbor be providing a water source for these bees so they aren't using my stock tanks? Second -* is there a law or some kind of guidelines that deals with this?* The guy is a jerk. When I talked to him about it last year, he did nothing. I just noticed today that he has put the hives in the same area as last year and I know I am going to have problems again. Any other suggestions on how to handle this would be appreciated!


 if there's not a law, there no doubt will be if people keep trying to regulate other people, as someone of the forum said,"* maybe we should kill everything on the earth but humans so we could be safe"*
does the guy have a water supply within a hundred yds of the hives so he could turn on a sprinkles a half hr each end of the day.

makes me wonder what i can do about the neighbors rattle snakes that come over here, the den is in his woods,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Personally I would like to see all the warning labels removed from equipment and other things. The idots would be taken care of. The rest of us who have common scence and leave people to do there thing in peace so we can do our thing in peace would be all there is left.

I much rather spend time with animals than a lot of people. Ever notice how happy a dog is to see you every day. Not the case with people.

 Al


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

While I can understand your frustration here are some things to think about.

First - dad is going to be around bees whether this guy has them or not, so on that note it's kind of a non-issue.

Second - son is allergic but never had a life threatening reaction and docs won't provide an Epi pen? I'm sorry to tell you but your son likely had a normal reaction (which can look and feel really dramatic - I don't want to minimize that). You are wise to be cautious but again, this is reality of life. He will be around bees whether your neighbour has hives or no. I should say that both dh and I work in health care. That' not an opinion based on a magazine article (neither does it constitute doctor's advice - so don't be thinking about suing me <g>)

Third - Your neighbour's been there for years longer than you but he shouldn't keep bees because he just got them a year ago. You know this because you asked. I have to tell you that he may have had his bees elsewhere on the property, or kept them years ago and restarted or just had a few hives etc. The fact that someone else told you doesn't make it accurate. Someone recently informed my MIL (who lives across the road from me) that I don't have sheep. She might know, given that she's my feeder when I'm away. Don't really on country gossip for your information. And again, it's a non-issue. There's sort of an unwritten law in the country that the longer someone's been there before you, the less you get to complain about annoying things (ecologically damaging and dangerous are a different matter).

Finally - you came here to ask for a suggestion - you got one but I suspect it's not the one you were hoping for. I'm sorry that it's not but the reality is that even if there are regulations in your area governing the location of the bees, they will fly 2 miles and more to get what they decide they need. You can't impose a law on them because they won't be imposed upon. 

The solution I would use,were I in your position and if a genuinely friendly conversation with the neighbour wouldn't work, would be to fill a tank with water and gravel, as suggested, and plant some bee attracting plants and call it a day.

I would also encourage you to go to your neighbour, to ask to be educated about his bees as they are your neighbours too (with or without him, I might add). You may find you and he have a very different discussion if you are willing to approach it in that way.

Good luck.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll add that the bee is not a domesticated animal. Beekeepers don't consider bees to be "livestock".


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

please watch this
http://www.sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=560012


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe I am mis-using the word "livestock" when it comes to bees. I do think however that the owner should have some responsibility in this since these are animals that he keeps and generates income off of through the sale of honey and beeswax. And BTW - I also think there is a HUGE difference between a neighbor who places bee hives on their land to generate income and a neighbor who has a rattlesnake den on his land. To put those two things in the same category is absurd!


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

northprairiegir said:


> Maybe I am mis-using the word "livestock" when it comes to bees. I do think however that the owner should have some responsibility in this since these are animals that he keeps and generates income off of through the sale of honey and beeswax. And BTW - *I also think there is a HUGE difference between a neighbor who places bee hives on their land to generate income and a neighbor who has a rattlesnake den on his land. To put those two things in the same category is absurd*!


 you're right, it is absurb, stupid and everything else, just like trying to tell a bee where to drink. I guess you didn't watch the vidio or it didn't sink in.
I have bees and my SIL has bees,( i don't think anyone with bees is getting rich) and to many beeks, it's just a hobby that does cost money and it helps the world survive.
My daughter and GS are allergic, they carry a shot in case they're stung, but it helps til they get to the hospital. they don't go near the hives. they live in the country and my GS was stung on the school yard while getting a drink at the fountian, bees are all over and we need them.


usually honey bees just go about their business doing what bees do and don't bother anyone.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bees usually find water closer to their hives than your place is. It MIGHT be someone else's hives that are the problem.

I agree with setting out water for them that the goats cannet drink from. Perhaps a little vanilla in the water would help them re-set their water collection habits?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Terri said:


> Bees usually find water closer to their hives than your place is. It MIGHT be someone else's hives that are the problem.
> 
> I agree with setting out water for them that the goats cannet drink from. Perhaps a little vanilla in the water would help them re-set their water collection habits?


Instead of vanilla ($$$) many beekeepers use clorox. Bees are attracted to scents (which is why they often head to the neighbors chlorinated pool). About a capful in a 5-gallon bucket should do it. Throw in a bunch of sticks to float on the surface. Place it between where you believe the bees are coming from and your goats and hopefully you'll have less bees at your watering troughs. Good luck!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Why in the world would you give your bees water with bleach in it? What's the purpose of that?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

OkieDavid-yes, it is beautiful here! My husband checked on a job in Dillon before we moved here, liked it here better though!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Why in the world would you give your bees water with bleach in it? What's the purpose of that?


Keeps the water "fresh" and provides a scent that seems to attract bees. The chlorine added to swimming pools is essentially "bleach", and bees seem to love it. When storing water for personal consumption, it's typical to add a few drops of bleach.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Any time you drink any tap thats NOT a personal well theres chlorine in the water .... towns and citys put it in to kill unwanted germs.......
.
Its hard to think that there is not a bit of water standing closer then you ,,,,the bees would go a mile each way ... that means a lot of dry land.... I would say if not a keeper thats a lot closer ,,,, Then in my thinking you have a wild hive real close to you...
the kid


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

The part about this being the second year that the neighbor has kept bees just doesn't sound kosher. I don't think there are many people that start out with 25 hives. More than likely this person has had the bees for a while, just not well known that he had them.


.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually - these aren't even his bees. They are owned by a local beekeeper who pays landowners to have their bee hives on their land. The beekeepers in that we are dealing with earn the marjority of their income traveling between ND and CA to polleniate different crops.. It is not a hobby or something just for fun for them - it is their business. And I want to clarify something - I did not at any time suggest killling the bees or saying that I wanted to get rid of all of them. I understand the importance that bees have in our lives and that we can't do without them. My first question was only to ask if the person who has the bees on his land has to have a water source available for them. Apparently the answer is no. I don't appreciate some of the comments that were made here on this thread or the one that I started on the general homesteading questions forum. I can here thinking that is was a place to gain knowledge from other people about homesteading issues - but didn't expect to have my intellegence made fun of. And yes stranger - I did watch the video and it did "sink in." This whole thing has been very enlighting.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

northprairiegir,

Again I'm sorry my attempt at humor on the other thread was taken as ridicule.

Your last post points out a possible solution. If your neighbor is getting paid to house the bees and not providing for them, perhaps talking to the bees' owners might make a difference.

But, I think that it's fairly plain to see that standard bee practice is to let bees range as they will.

I did a Google search for "honey bee repellent." 

There are several compounds and natural oils (peppermint oil is one) that seem to do a fairly good job of shooing the bees away. They are irritated, but not harmed, by the vapors.

I doubt that DEET or other standard insect repellents would have much effete because they work by confusing the senses of insects looking to feed on people. And, unless you're threatening a hive, human contact with bees is more by happenstance.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

If they were my bees they would have water, it would just make since to make it as easy on the bees as poss. so they have more time to gather honey for me. Sadly it doesnt look like the one "carring" for the bees is using their brain so it looks like you will have to do it for him LOL

I second or fith or so the "give em water of their own" idea, although a plank floated in the water will do for a landing platform and will go up and down with the water level so its easier to keep track of, oh, and planting bee friendly plants around the new sorce of water is a good idea as well:bow:

Good luck with it, I love bees but in the wrong place they are a right pest lol


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

I saw something called Eli's aquifer in a Brushy MOuntain Farm beekeeping supply catalog. It was designed by a boy to help his dad get water to his bees. Perhaps purchasing a couple of these would solve the problem somewhat. Carrying an epipen at all times also. www.brushmountainbeefarm.com


----------

